# Proformance Mufflers- Need Input



## 1986fairladyZ (Jul 17, 2004)

My 86' 300zx Is Stock Any Ideas On The Profromance Exhaust Options. Please Let Me Know.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Get a good 2.25-2.5 pipe all the way back with a high flow cat and a good muffler. A local muffler shop should be able to fab up your exhaust. Also get headers the Nismo set is really good. And look on certified muffler.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

no cat and no muffler and 2 3/4 dual straight pipes will do the job nicely


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

If you don't have emmissions it is great to have a straight pipe but on an NA motor that will be way too loud and you won't make it out of the street before the cops pull you over.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

but thats where your wrong because I haven't been pulled over for it yet.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Your time will come.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

how much quieter is the turbo than the NA? Can you hear the turbo through the exhaust?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

I drive by cops all time and dont even get looks. You are right though,my time will come.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> how much quieter is the turbo than the NA? Can you hear the turbo through the exhaust?


Well look at it like this a Turbocharger is like a muffler and Balliztik will tell you his is still really loud. Without the turbo the car would be even louder. NA Zs with straight pipes can be extremely loud.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Well look at it like this a Turbocharger is like a muffler and Balliztik will tell you his is still really loud. Without the turbo the car would be even louder. NA Zs with straight pipes can be extremely loud.


What does it sound like?? A mustang or camaro with straight pipes? Does it make her sound like a ole big block?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Its hella loud and sounds real nice under bridges and driving by cars. Im not that sure because all the camaro and mustang owners are girls these days.I dont think I've ever even heard a camaro or mustang with strait pipes. all I hear are the little bumble bee's runing around. I think it sounds nice thats why i'm not going to change it unless i have to.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

We have a tunnel here in NO so that would be cool in there


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

it sounds badazz


----------



## 1slowZ (Jul 8, 2004)

1986fairladyZ said:


> My 86' 300zx Is Stock Any Ideas On The Profromance Exhaust Options. Please Let Me Know.



if you want performance exhaust try greddy,b&b,stillen,or hks........they all make good exhausts for the Z


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

1slowZ said:


> if you want performance exhaust try greddy,b&b,stillen,or hks........they all make good exhausts for the Z



For the Z32 not the Z31. The HKS exhaust is fine for a mostly stock car but none of the others make exhausts for the Z31.


----------

